# Car amp help please



## doru91 (Jan 6, 2009)

I just installed an amp on my 01 altima gxe.
I get no sound. I checked the cables over and over to see what is wrong. everything is connected correctly. maybe not all speaker +&- are installed correctly but I've been told that isn't a problem.
When i turn on the car the stereo turns on, in about 10 sec it shuts off and it cannot be turned on again unless I disconnect the battery while the car is not running. No fuses are burnt during the process. I tried connecting the amp ground aka negative directly to the battery, but no luck. There is a fuse on the positive 3 feet away from the battery. When the amp isn't connected to power the headunit doesn't shut off. If the remote cable is disconnected the headunit doesn't shut off.



Stereo Kenwood mp228
Amp candence TXA-3004
Speakers Kicker ks650.2 75 W rms back Kicker ds650 50 W rms front
boss audio amp Kit

Anybody experienced the same problem? Might know whats wrong?
All the help is appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Try this,
hook the amp turn-on lead to an ignition source(as sometimes when using more than one amp will need to use a relay). Make sure you have a clean ground for the amp, amp fuse may look good but still be bad (swap it out). The turning off is an indication that something is not right, are you using any of the original audio in the car? As the factory amp may be the cause of it.... 

Post back give more info so as to be of more help to you.


----------



## doru91 (Jan 6, 2009)

All the audio in my car is aftermarket. were would I find the ignition source?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

hrmmm

Sounds like your constant 12+ source is not hooked up to an actual source. When this happens the stereo will turn on briefly, then shut off when you hit a button. A constant 12+ source is anything that is "hot" when the car is in the off position, a switched 12+ source is anything that it "hot" when the car is switched to the "on or Run" position. Make sure your wires ont the back of the head unit are correct, or you will get no sound if you are mix matching speakers.
Here is some help: 
LF SPEAKER blu/wht - blu/red radio or amp under rear deck 
RF SPEAKER wht/blk - blu/blk radio or amp under rear deck 
LR SPEAKER grn/yel - blk/yel radio or amp under rear deck 
RR SPEAKER blue - red radio or amp under rear deck 
RADIO 12V yellow/green + radio 
RADIO GROUND 
RADIO SWITCH purple + radio 
RADIO ILLUMINATE red/blue + radio 
POWER ANTENNA green + radio


----------



## doru91 (Jan 6, 2009)

which one is the constant 12+ source wire? Do i need to connect it directly to the battery or is there a wire available in the harness?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

constant 12+ coming off the cd player should be a thicker wire then the rest, usually yellow. Off your factory harness it should have been yellow & green.


----------



## doru91 (Jan 6, 2009)

I checked everything and they are all connected. But it the headunit turns off even though the engine isn't running. and the ignition is on acc.
By the way the headunit isn't new and it has been working with the speakers for 2 months now. I got the amp because only the mids and highs were head w/o an amp.


----------



## doru91 (Jan 6, 2009)

Update!!! the amp does turn on!!! no sound though. and it shuts off with the headunit after any key is pressed on the headunit, but it takes a longer time for the headunit and amp to shut off 30-50 sec.


----------



## doru91 (Jan 6, 2009)

Update the amp works with sound. When i connect the rca's middle part there is sound everything works normally. As soon as any of the RCA's outer part touches the amp outer connection the amp has a red LED turned on along with the green one. Both LEDs were turned on before and I thought it was normal. What may cause the amp to trip the protection? all the speakers are connected properly....


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like your amp needs a better ground. Make sure that the ground wire from the amp is the same AWG or bigger then the power wire. Single amp can have a 8 AWG power and 8 AWG ground. Make sure the ground is grounded to the chassie and not the tail lights or something else. It seems like you have a looping ground circuit somewhere.


----------

